# Anyone ever kept Columbia Tetras?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to add some fish with some red to my 40 gallon I saw them at Petco

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/ramsvella/media/Fish/columbiantetra.jpg.html

I was also considering Dwarf Neon Rainbow fish but they are more costly but they have similar colors

http://www.aquariumdomain.com/images/fish_freshwater/rainbowfish_dwarfNeon4.jpg

I've read some comments that the Columbians Tetras can be nippy. What is your experience?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I've owned both Colombian Tetras and Dwarf Rainbows. I enjoy both, but if I had to choose, I'd vote for rainbows.

I didn't have nipping issues with Colombian Tetras. I really like their shiny silver body. The only thing I dislike is their inactivity. For the most part, they are motionless and don't swim around much. 

It's interesting that Dwarf Rainbows cost more than Colombian Tetras where you are. It's the other way around here.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The are like $18.99 a pair in my LFS store and they are not easy to find.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Outrageous prices.

Dwarf rainbows usually go for 3 to 4$ each here. Sometimes the small ones go on sale for 3$ a pair.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I wish you lived in the USA . I am pretty sure if you lived here you could ship them cheaper than I can buy them.


----------

